# lake blueridge boat ramps



## chewy32 (Jul 14, 2009)

If any ones on I was wondering were i could find a good place to put in at blueridge. A road name or address is all I need?? Maby near point 5 where mark from the gon article was suggesting.


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Jul 14, 2009)

The only one I use is off of old highway 76 and turn on to Boat Ramp road. It's a pay ramp, but I  live in NC and it's the closest thing to me. Just make sure to get there early because I have seen it more than full!!


----------



## gofish07 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hope this will help you, I only ever used tghe Morganton ramp, My family lived off the dirt rd there.

Marina and Boat Ramps
Lake Blue Ridge Marina Boat Ramp
GPS: N 34 degrees 52.250′ W084 degrees 16.699′
The easiest route to take if you’re towing is to stay on 515 until the traffic light after First Street. There will be an Ingle’s on the left and you want to take a right at the CVS. Follow this road until it dead-ends, take a left, then bear to the right on Marina Drive. The boat ramp is past the main Marina store on your left. There is a $15 launch and parking fee.



Lake Blue Ridge Marina
355 Marina Drive - P.O. Box 150
Blue Ridge, GA 30513
706- 632-2618
brmarina@tds.net

Lakewood Boat Ramp
GPS: N 34 degrees 53.116′ W084 degrees 16.043′
If you’re towing, it’s most convenient to stay on 515 past the dam until the Highway 60 traffic light. Take a right on 60 and follow this section of 60 about a mile until it dead-ends, take a right, then the Lakewood Boat Ramp is about a mile on your left. The facilities are limited to a vault (non-flushing) toilet. The ramp launch and trailer-only parking require a $3 daily fee which is taken through a self-pay board. Vehicles without trailers are not allowed to park here.

Morganton Point Boat Ramp
GPS: N 34 degrees 52.123′ W084 degrees 15.271′
From town, go east on the four-lane approximately four miles to a right on Hwy 60 south. Follow 60 south to Morganton, going straight when the road curves around past the post office. Bradburn’s Grocery and Sporting Goods is on the corner. Turn right just past Bradburn’s, and go past Miller’s Fabrics on the left, past the rec & camping area signs on your left, towards the end of the road where the ramp will be on your right.



The facilities are limited to a vault (non-flushing) toilet. The ramp launch and trailer parking require a $3 daily fee which is taken through a self-pay board.

Dry Branch Boat Ramp
GPS: N 34 degrees 50.772′ W084 degrees 17.559′
The easiest route to take if you’re towing is to stay on 515 through Blue Ridge and take a right at the CVS Pharmacy light. Follow this road until it dead-ends, take a left, then take your first right onto Dry Branch Road. This will turn into gravel after a few miles. About a mile after you’ve left pavement, you’ll see a “Lake Blue Ridge Campground” sign–don’t turn here! Around the bend, take your next left into the ramp parking lot and you’re there. There is a $3 launch and parking fee.

Word-to-the-wise: don’t take big, expensive boats on this dusty, curvy, one-way dirt road. You’re better off at the Marina or Lakewood ramp; it’s a paved tow all the way to the water, and these are always the deepest ramps.


----------



## adesoto (Jul 14, 2009)

*Marker 5 Blue Ridge Lake*

I was up there this past weekend and I used the Dry Branch Boat Ramp.  I dont have a big expensive rig so the dirt road worked fine with me. Very little boat traffic at that end of the lake. Lots of Kayakers though.. that's about the traffic I saw. Sunday afternoon, I must have seen about 15 of them all over that end.. 

Fishing was extremely slow.. Both Saturday and Sunday Morning and evening it was difficult. A few fish busting on top but it was probably just one. I say fish on my depth finder however they are suspended.. seen alot of bait balls too both shawlow and deep. Let me know how it goes.. I'll will probably go back up there if we get another weekend like we had this week.. it was mostly cloudy with some light showers.. throughout the day. 

All in all.. it's a Beautiful lake. Make sure to get there early because it's not that big of a ramp site and there not a whole lot of parking.. 

The ramp is a couple miles from Point5 as you can see on the map compared to the other boat ramps.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Jul 15, 2009)

adesoto said:


> I was up there this past weekend and I used the Dry Branch Boat Ramp.



How much is to launch at Dry Branch?
I have heard from many of the locals that the ramp there is notorious for vehicle vadalism/break ins. Anyone hear that?

I love fishing B-Ridge and wish I had more time to get back up there for those smallies!


----------



## adesoto (Jul 15, 2009)

*Dry Branch Launch Fee..*



MerkyWaters said:


> How much is to launch at Dry Branch?
> I have heard from many of the locals that the ramp there is notorious for vehicle vadalism/break ins. Anyone hear that?
> 
> I love fishing B-Ridge and wish I had more time to get back up there for those smallies!




A year or so ago, the boat ramp had a pay box. 
You know, the envelope & tear of the stub and dump the envelope in the box and keep the stub in your car. 

This time around I didn't see the box or any envelopes.. so wondering if they moved it because not to many people use the boat ramp? don't know.. only saw the sign about keeping the spotted bass..

I know the other 3 boat ramps around the lake do have the $3 dollar fee.

About vandalism, I didn't have any problems. There not alot of traffic on that road. I don't think I would want to be there over night. 

Let me know when your up there maybe I can tag along or vice versa.

Aaron


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Aug 2, 2009)

15 bucks at the marina is worth not leaving your truck out in the middle of nowhere.Morganton point is the next best place on the lake.I fish there all the time and have heard some horor stories of break ins,cut tires all sorts of stuff. MP opens and closes at sunrise and set.the marina has 24 hour security


----------

